# Florida Surfcasters Fall Tournament



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

This is open to fishermen/women along the entire east coast of Florida so you guys down by central FL Come on up and FISH!

SATURDAY - OCTOBER 20, 2007
PRESENTED BY FLORIDA SURFCASTERS CLUB,, Inc.
PICNIC TABLES PONTE VEDRA BEACH
$10 ENTRY FEE PER PERSON
$20 ENTRY FEE PER TEAM
CHECK-IN 5:30AM WEIGH-IN 3:30PM


FISH JUDGED BY WEIGHT

1ST PRIZE POMPANO
2ND PRIZE POMPANO AGGREGATE
3RD PRIZE SLOT REDFISH
4TH PRIZE AGGREGATE WHITING (11" min per fish)
5TH PRIZE BLACK DRUM
6TH PRIZE SINGLE WHITING (11" min)
7TH PRIZE BLUEFISH
(prizes donated by manufacturers, local tackle shops & merchants and will be drawn from a general pool)

TEAM PRIZES
AGGREGATE OF ABOVE SPECIES
1ST PRIZE $300.00 GIFT CERT. per team
2ND PRIZE $125.00 GIFT CERT. per team
3RD PRIZE $75.00 GIFT CERT. per team

CHILDREN 12 & UNDER
HEAVIEST ONE FISH FROM
SPECIES ABOVE (see rules)

1ST PRIZE Surf Fishing Rod/Reel
2ND PRIZE Surf Fishing Rod
3RD PRIZE Surf Fishing Reel

Rules and Regulations
Fall Fishing Tournament
Saturday, October 20, 2007


* Registration begins 5:30 AM - ends at 7:30AM (Pre register at Fl Surfcaster Mtg)
* Weigh-in begins 1:00pm cut off is 3:30 PM
* All entries that are not signed-in with weigh-master by the 3:30 PM weigh-in deadline will be disqualified. No exceptions!! Strictly enforced!! 

*Two people per team.Team may be adult and one child 12 & under and are eligible for team prize.
* Children 12 & under on an individual registration are eligible for 12 & under prize category only.
*Weigh-master has absolute final word on any disputes.
*Entrants must fish from the beach facing east. No piers, docks, dams, inlets, boats, etc.
*Entrants are not allowed help from or donations of fish by any other anglers.
*Must be rod and reel only. No netting allowed.
* One prize per person from the individual category
*Entrants who have a saltwater products license are limited to club members only
*$10.00 Entry fee per person
*$20.00 Registration fee per team.
*You may pay entry fee on the morning of tournament or..
* You may pre-register at a meeting of Florida Surfcasters Club, Monday Oct 8th
at the Cracker Barrel Restaurant, Southpoint, I95 & JTB ,7pm

DIRECTIONS TO PICNIC TABLES (So. PONTE VEDRA PARK)
18.7 Miles south of Intersection of A1A and J Turner Butler Blvd 
2.3 Miles south of Guana Dam or 5.1 Miles North of Vilano Bridge 
GPS N 29 59.438’ , W 081 18.912’

PLEASE CALL THE FOLLOWING FOR MORE INFORMATIION::
Anthony 904-472-6871 Jeff 904-240-1482 or 904-476-3542 Steve 904-737-7669


----------



## live2kingfish (Apr 17, 2007)

Is there anywhere we can get entry forms now, so we can have them filled out and ready that morning, or do we have to get them at the tables during the check out?


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

At the meeting or at the tables...it's more of a sign-in sheet as opposed to an actuall "form"


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

it doesn't say the rod per angler allotment. Is it one per angler or if I show up will it be people with tons of rods creating a line tangling disaster? I've never fished this part of FL so it would be interesting to give it a shot. I'll talk to my father-in-law and see if he's game to go in as a team. Unless another central FL guy wantes to head up with me and try out new waters.


----------



## F I LetsGoFishin (Apr 24, 2007)

Other than the printed rules, only state laws so you can fish with as many rods as you want. The beaches up here are not that crowded and tangles other than your own should not be problem. Last falls turnament, my closest neighbor was 60- 100 yards away. Come on up and join the fun.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

It is actually open to fish wherever you want along the east coast of FL, AS LONG AS YOU ARE IN THE OCEAN FACING EAST!!...You just have to be registered in the tourny and you HAVE to be AT the weigh-in by 3:29pm on tourny day to weigh fish. 

Any out of town guys who want to enter PM me and I will get you the info on where to send your entry fees. I will keep a running tab on any out-of -town P&S'rs who want to fish it.

to clarify..It is $10 per person to fish solo.
It is $10 per person PLUS a $20 Team fee for a 2 man team. This helps to cover the CASH PAYOUT for 1st,2nd and 3rd place in the team catagory.

In the solo catagories there is a "prize pool" whereas prizes are chosen by the winning angler(s) based on catagory priority (see first post) Biggest Pomp gets 1st pick and so on.

The team catagory is TOTAL AGGREGATE WEIGHT OF ALL YOUR TEAMS FISH COMBINED. Prizes are cash payout for 1st,2nd & 3rd place.

Kids catagory is heaviest eligible fish from the fish catagories and prizes are...
1st Rod and Reel combo
2nd Rod only
3rd Reel only.


----------

